# Chapman Priority Deadline



## NSS (Jan 1, 2010)

Does anyone know the graduate admission acceptance rate for priority vs regular deadline?

April 1st over February 1st would be nice, so I can polish my supporting materials, but I'm wondering if it'd be better to have a decent application in by February 1st than a better one by April 1st. I'm leaning toward the latter.

Advice?


----------



## notroberttowne (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't know any statistics to tell you, but I applied in late April last year.  The priority deadline was the same and the final deadline was May 1.  I beat the final by just under a week, got accepted, and was awarded as large a fellowship as any of my classmates that I know of.  So, at least last year, in my case, the priority deadline wasn't important.

In general, I say send your best stuff, but also the sooner the better.  Obviously, the priority is on quality, and in the case of chapman I think it's okay to wait.  But use the time... if you submit something in March that you could've submitted in January, you won't be doing yourself any favors.


----------



## spike87 (Jan 1, 2010)

I can't answer your question but have another...What's the difference between priority and regular? Is priority binding?


----------

